# Schwinn decals



## Rustngrease (Nov 29, 2022)

Got a nice group of decals , free shipping for the highest offer. 13 decals I found in a box of stuff I picked up last summer, most look repop a couple look original, you be the judge 
Pp ff


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 29, 2022)

Back sides


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 30, 2022)

$20.00


----------

